# Marriage in HK by Filipino Citizen



## rj29 (Dec 9, 2015)

Greetings,

My fiancee of 13 years and I (both Filipino citizen) are planning to get married in Hong Kong. She was previously married but already annulled. I am legally married in the Philippines but was divorced by my ex wife on 2002 in the United States. She is now a US citizen and currently married and have adopted our children. I have filed an annulment here in the Philippines but was denied twice.

Can we be allowed to marry there? What are the procedures and requirements? How long will it take? Is it possible not to involve the Philippine Embassy?I have with me the Final Judgment of our divorce decree and my ex wife's marriage record of her previous and current husbands in US and also the Final Judgment of Adoption of our children.

Any comment and suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Thanking you all in advance.


----------

